# Driving Concepts: California Speedway March 13 2003



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey all,

Got back from track school today. Took a good shower, had a good dinner and now time to post some pictures. Raffi and Dan are off to help out at TechFest West. Doeboy should be home by now. 

Great weather. Fabulous track configuration (two straights up to 95mph). Lots of track time. Delicious lunch. 

And most important of all, for the very first time, I rode along an E39 M5 driven by one of the instructors. That, my fellow, festers is the most orgasmic moment of the day. 

Dan took most of the pictures, which I am sure he will post them here when he gets the chance too. 

Highlights include: 

1. A short lunch break visit to two indy car teams. They were working in the middle of the Speedway. 

2. There was a company testing 2 Skyline GTRs. Sorry no pictures of that. But they looked gorgeous.

3. I witnessed a Ferrari Testarossa spun out at least 720deg in front of me, when riding in the M5. No kidding. Then heard from Dan and Raffi, that driver spun out in almost every session. :tsk:

4. A brand new E65 745i owner was there. Some CEO of a nutritional company. 

5. A brand new Merlot Z4 was there too. Sorry no pics. 

6. I improved my driving a lot today. :bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Sounds like a great day :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Dan getting ready for his 2nd session.









Dan leading the "pack"!









Here's Raffi blowing smoke at an E36 M3.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Some indy car team (sorry, I am totally oblivious to indy racing ).


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Packing and ready to go...home. The WRX belongs my ex-college buddy, Andy.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Sounds like you guys had a great time! Glad you had good weather. I'm curious, were the Indy teams driving on the oval, while you guys were using the infield course or did you guys use part of the oval as well?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Dan leading the "pack"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That off-camber turn is kinda wacky, no?

Ahhh... brings back memories. :thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Were the E65 and Z4 on track?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *That off-camber turn is kinda wacky, no?
> 
> Ahhh... brings back memories. :thumbup: *


Dat turn's off camber? Now turn 3 at Thunderhill....that's off camber!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Some indy car team (sorry, I am totally oblivious to indy racing ).
> *


Actually, those were CART cars....

Emerson Fittipaldi's team, and Team Player's.

Fittipaldi's team had what appeared to be one CART car and one Indy car.

The Player's car was Paul Tracy's ride...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Were the E65 and Z4 on track? *


Yes... they were....

the E65 kept holding me up!    hehehe

until about the 4th round or so.... he seemed to have disappeared.... I guess the owner got tired and left. :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Sounds like you guys had a great time! Glad you had good weather. I'm curious, were the Indy teams driving on the oval, while you guys were using the infield course or did you guys use part of the oval as well? *


It was such an experience.  :thumbup:

The Indy/CART teams were testing on the infield so I heard... there was already rubber laid down on the track when we got around to it. They may have tested the Indy car on the outer ring... but I dunno....

We used the infield layout only... it wasn't the big layout that used part of the oval.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *
> 2. There was a company testing 2 Skyline GTRs. Sorry no pictures of that. But they looked gorgeous.
> 
> 5. A brand new Merlot Z4 was there too. Sorry no pics.
> ...


Where did you see the GTRs? :dunno: I missed it... 

I think Dan got a shot of the Merlot Z4. 

We all improved lots. :thumbup: all good experience to have under our belts. :bigpimp:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey John,

The GTRs were behind the spectator stand, before entering the "tunnel". Yup, trust me. There were 2 of them there.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *That off-camber turn is kinda wacky, no?
> 
> Ahhh... brings back memories. :thumbup: *


I had trouble powering out of that corner...My 3rd gear simply does not generate enough torque at ~2,500 RPM to get my behind going. :bawling:

But notice how much FLATTER my car is vs. the E36 M3 behind me? The suspension performed FLAWLESSLY on the track. It was amazing, both of my instructors pointed out to me immediate on the first session that my suspension is amazing.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> But notice how much FLATTER my car is vs. the E36 M3 behind me? The suspension performed FLAWLESSLY on the track. It was amazing, both of my instructors pointed out to me immediate on the first session that my suspension is amazing. *


I don't doubt that it is, but the E36 is still turning into the apex, you have finished that turn...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *Yes... they were....
> 
> the E65 kept holding me up!    hehehe
> 
> until about the 4th round or so.... he seemed to have disappeared.... I guess the owner got tired and left. :dunno: *


At least he was out there :thumbup:

Novice?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hack, where are the pictures of my beautiful alpina? 

Btw, here's a comparison between Raffi's and Hack's ride through the last bend. 

:rofl:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Yup, the E65 breezed through the corners with grace and elegance. And yes, Gilbert (that was the owner's name) was a first-timer. He was very thrilled about driving on the tracks.:thumbup:

There were a handful of senior folks who were at the school yesterday. A couple of them came because their sons dragged them along. One drove a Mini-S and was in my group! 



nate328Ci said:


> *At least he was out there :thumbup:
> 
> Novice? *


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Hack, where are the pictures of my beautiful alpina?
> 
> Btw, here's a comparison between Raffi's and Hack's ride through the last bend.
> 
> :rofl: *


Damn, missed the apex by a mile on that shot...Unless the angles are slightly different.

Raffi's running with PSS9's and UUC sways (unfortunately his R compounds were corded and he's running with S-03's in that session) and I'm running ACS springs, Bilstein Shocks, and UUC Sways with S-03s.

I'm still dead tired and need to run down to TFW2003 right now, but I promise I will upload the pics at my first convenience.


----------

